# Clutch alignment tool Bnr34



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Hello, happy easter, need some help going to be installing my twin plate coppermix later this year when my engine goes in, but i need a clutch alignment tool.
Act has some tools advertised on Amazon.com, but im not sure what else there is available, possibly if i can buy one using my credit card and not via paypal, i dont have a paypal account so would be harder to get.
Let me know any advise would be great....


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

or possibly with this one do ?
Amazon.com: ACT AT01 Clutch Alignment Tool: Automotive

or the same part is 300zx ?
ACT Heavy Duty 6 Pad Solid Race Clutch Kit Nissan 300ZX Twin Turbo 90-96


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Kingsborne Clutch Tools - Automotive Clutch Alignment Tools
Could drop these guys an email maybe?

Bob


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Fourtoes good one buddy  will give them a shout and see what they say any one else have something they can recommend that i can buy online thats cheap.... found one Nismo clutch alignment tool for $100 usd thats way too much for a peice of plastic...


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

The splines in the transfer box propshaft are the same as the clutch so you can align the clutch plates and use a socket to centre then.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Im guessing you mean i must align them with the transfer box dropped meaning the whole gear box dropped, or am i wrong and the transfer box you speak off is the one in the front attached to the Front diff im confused ?
thanks hope to hear from you soon
Adam


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

I mean the small shaft coming from the gearbox to the front diff. You have to remove the gearbox to change the clutch and the shaft is held on with 4 bolts to the front diff.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Hello, i emailed these guys and didnt get a response, so stuff them i wont ive them any business.
Any one else have any grand ideas ?

Kingsborne Clutch Tools - Automotive Clutch Alignment Tools

Written off my list ....

Any help would be greatly appreciated ..


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

As above, align your clutch with your front prop, it will be off anyway and the spline is the same as the ones in your clutchplates :thumbsup:


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Ive just had a look and it fits, but what about the part that goes into the Bearing in the crankshaft ?
meaning the lay shaft alignment with the bearing in the crankshaft as the prop doesnt have the same tappered end to fit into the bearing like the lay shaft has ?
it would mean the clutch plates are aligned (twin plate Nismo )
But not aligned enough for the lay shaft to go into the crankshaft ?
Any ideas ?


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

You are certainly taking your time with this.
Put a socket in the clutch plates and adjust them until they are in the centre.
Use a tape measure to check the socket is in the middle.
Before you fully tighten the pressure plate recheck with the lay shaft.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

its been a long rocky road, i have to save for the engine and that isnt helping either.
So i have to really make sure that everything is done properly lol.
When you mean taking my time you mean about building her and getting her back on the road ?
Im sorry things have been tougher this year then most so i really have to go out on a tough budget but getting there.
Thanks for that advice i really appreciate it .
Cheers for now .
Adam


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Dude, if your asking questions like this your road is going to get a lot rockier when u start building your engine. Good on you for wanting to have a go but we can all see you dont know shit. 
It's harsh but if I was a betting man I would say this one will blow up too. Save you money. Pay an expert. Get it sorted once. Cheaper in the long run.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Getting back to my original question, most clutch kits come with a clutch alignment tool that they include for you, this Nismo one doesnt have one and i know fitting the box onto the engine will be a Biatch and its been a pain in the butt before, just dont want the stress of having to fight with a suspended engine and box for 3 hrs delaying the assembly.
No need to Curse me rb30R34 we all have to learn to walk before we can run.
And i dont want to pay some one to assemble a engine for me or a car for that matter im not that type of person, stop putting me down for that man im human K!!


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

rb30r34 said:


> Dude, if your asking questions like this your road is going to get a lot rockier when u start building your engine. Good on you for wanting to have a go but we can all see you dont know shit.
> It's harsh but if I was a betting man I would say this one will blow up too. Save you money. Pay an expert. Get it sorted once. Cheaper in the long run.


LOL:chuckle:


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

it is funny indeed lol but sometimes i take comments too personally .... need to adjust and make it impersonal lol!!its amazing how many flames ive had on this forum and it sort of never ends ...


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

I've had these sort of go "to an expert" comments recently, and I have to say that for me working on the car is part of the hobby. So keep at it mate, and when it is done you'll appreciate it all the more.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i have never had a clutch kit supply a alignment tool on my R34. 

Most people cut the input shaft off a knackered gearbox and use this. 

Find yourself a damaged 32/33 box and take the input shaft out.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

Matty i think that might be a great idea and then im going to have it machined so that it goes into the pilot bearing like how, the spigot goes into the crank.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

MikeyB571 thankyou for those words of encouragement keep up the good spirits too its good to know im not the only one who feels working on any car i own myself will make me appreciate it more, and give me experience and remember experience counts for alot.


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

I wasn't having a go mate, I think its good your having a ago.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

adamsaiyad said:


> Matty i think that might be a great idea and then im going to have it machined so that it goes into the pilot bearing like how, the spigot goes into the crank.



You wont need to machine it? 

When i say input shaft i mean cut the shaft off a gearbox that normally goes through the clutch into the back of the crank. 

Or use the front prop that goes from the transfer box to the front diff. This you will need to machine if you want it to locate into the back of the crank i think.


----------



## kestral (Aug 29, 2011)

I always use the pen or pencil and tape method,the universal clutch alignment tool.


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

lol i did that once on a wrx and i battled with the box, though i must admit one thing here, and openly too the Nissan method of a porous bearing made of brass in the crankshaft for such a advanced car is poor and frankly down right stupid.
I have changed clutches on a few cars to name a few the subaru and my toyota corolla and heaven only knows why a nissan engineer decided to fit a SD27 pilot bearing made of oilite ?
Honestly maybe im going to mod my crank and make space for a nice roller bearing .


----------



## adamsaiyad (Aug 23, 2006)

but thankyou for the tips really helps loads appreciate it loads too


----------

